# PS3 - Rock Band



## PhatPhil (Feb 1, 2007)

Heard a rumour that there was a patch released on the 11th September to allow the Guitar Hero 3 guitar to work on Rock Band on the Playstation 3.

Anyone on here able to confirm this before I waste more money on games :lol:


----------

